# Holloway Reservior



## Deadly Tedly (Oct 4, 2000)

Fished the reservior today with no luck. First time I tried that lake and didn't really no where to go. Popped several holes in 10' of water but just couldn't drum anything up. We were fishing off of Buttercup Beach just across from Goose Point. We had heard this was a good lake for walleye...anybody got any tips on where to go if I wanted to try it again??

Thanks
-DT


----------



## song_dog_slammer (Dec 26, 2000)

D-T I have fished Holloway several times in recent years. I had a hard time finding fish until I purchased a Bottom line Fishing Buddy, this portable battery operated fish finder with side view capability made all the diffrence in my ice fishing. I have found the key to Holloway is to stay JUST outside of the river channel and move to locate fish. I plan to put some crappie's on ice this weekend maybe I'll see you there. The fishing buddy works well on a canoe as well.


----------



## Deadly Tedly (Oct 4, 2000)

Song Dog-

Where exactly is the river channel?? I have a Vexilar but couldn't seem to find any water deeper then 10' Where do you suggest I put in at?? I saw some guys fishing directly across from me just off the boat launch (Stanley rd) a little ways down from goose point.
Where do you usually put in at?? Can you recommend a good location for walleye??

Thanks,
-DT


----------



## vanwagm (Dec 28, 2000)

I tried it this afternoon right out from the launch. I tried in 10+ ft. down to about 5 ft. Nothing to show for it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## olefart (Dec 2, 2000)

Hey,
Don't feel that you are not working the right place or the proper areas in your lake. I have fished Gull lake for two days with only a few small perch. I was in Bob's Sportshop after fishing today and all the guys I talked to said the lakes in our area are real slow the past few days. Some guys think the Solar Eclipse has some bearing on the conditions. Olefart


----------

